# Annual Spring PFF Shark tournament and Campout.



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone know if it is going to happen this year? usually it was in April or May.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

April 30th -May 2nd Come on Out And Enjoy !!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=290811932294



There's the facebook link. It's gonna be a great time


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres the link to the post...



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic515269-2-1.aspx



And heres the link to the check in....



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic538659-2-1.aspx#bm544856


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Next question is. Who has an opening on their boat and is willing to let me tag along?


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Next question is. Who has an opening on their boat and is willing to let me tag along?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

has there been a re-schedule date for the Shark tourney,?? since the fourm change I can't find post on it or can't get it to workk most of the time ! Team Reel Moble is ready !


----------

